# datei informationen auslesen



## murphy (5. Jan 2006)

hallo 

hab mich schon durch ein paar threads des boards wegen meinem anliegen gelesen, doch leider nichts passendes gefunden.

ich möchte gerne von einer .avi || .mpeg || .mpg datei, die länge des files auslesen,
also nicht die daten größe sondern sie länge des movies.

ist dies in java möglich?
vielleicht kann man ein vbs script schreiben, was mit der dos-konsole solche informationen auslesen kann, und dann den rückgabewert der funktion über die dos-box in java hineinladen.  :lol: 

oder ist es irgendwie anders möglich?

hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 

greetz
murphy


----------



## Lim_Dul (5. Jan 2006)

Es könnte hiermit gehen: http://java.sun.com/products/java-media/jmf/index.jsp
Wie genau, hab ich auch keine Ahnung.


----------



## murphy (5. Jan 2006)

sooo, habs soweit hinbekommen, 
dass man den filmm auch anspielen kann, doch mit der zeit auslesen geht nicht so ganz:

habs so gemacht:
String zeit = (player.getMediaTime().toString());

als ergebnis bekomme ich bei einem System.out nur das -> javax.media.Time@1ded0fd
hmm, is ja keine normale zeit, wa? *g*

player.getMediaTime() hat den rückgabewert Time;
doch wen ich diesen auch nur über System.out ausgebe, kommt auch keine vernünpftige zeit raus.

hoffe ihr könnt mir nochmal helfen 

greetz
murphy


----------



## Murray (5. Jan 2006)

So etwa:

```
double timeInSeconds = player.getMediaTime().getSeconds();
```


----------



## murphy (5. Jan 2006)

ich verstehs einfach nicht,




```
public void datei_informationen(){
		Player player = null;
		URL url = null;
		try {
			url = new URL("file:C:\\blabla\\dumdidum.mpg");
		} catch (MalformedURLException e1) {
			// TODO Auto-generated catch block
			e1.printStackTrace();
		}
		try {
			player = Manager.createPlayer(url);
		} catch (NoPlayerException e) {
			// TODO Auto-generated catch block
			e.printStackTrace();
		} catch (IOException e) {
			// TODO Auto-generated catch block
			e.printStackTrace();
		}	
		
			 		 
		double timeInSeconds = player.getMediaTime().getSeconds();
		System.out.println(timeInSeconds);			
		
	}
```

so sieht meine methode aus, diese sollte doch eigentlich die gesamtzeit des files auslesen können, oder?
ich möchte ja das file garnicht starten, sondern nur die länge haben.

doch er gibt mir immer 0 aus 

wisst ihr vielleicht mehr?  :### 

greetz
murphy


----------



## Murray (5. Jan 2006)

Player.getMediaTime() funktioniert nur für gestartete Player und gibt dann die bereits gespielte Zeit aus. Probier doch mal Player.getDuration().


----------



## murphy (5. Jan 2006)

soo jetzt komm ich wieder zum alten fehler:

Time timeInSeconds = player.getDuration(); --> javax.media.Time@15c7850

double timeInSeconds = player.getDuration().getSeconds(); --> 9.223372036854776E9

das file is aber 4596 sek. lang

ich seh jetzt garnicht mehr durch 

edit:
hab gerade mal n anderes file genommen, is die gleich größe  ???:L


----------



## Murray (5. Jan 2006)

Möglicherweise ist 9.223372036854776E9 der Wert der Konstanten java.media.Duration.DURATION_UNKNOWN; das würde bedeuten, dass der Player die Länge nicht vorab bestimmen kann.


----------



## murphy (5. Jan 2006)

hmmmm, und warum liefert
Time timeInSeconds = player.getDuration(); --> javax.media.Time@15c7850

mir einen hexwert zurück?
och menno, ich glaub ich geh pennen un dsetzt mich morgen voller elan wieder ran 

aber wenn noch einer was weiß, würde ich mich sehr freuen 

greetz
murphy

edit:
hab mir aber mal n anderes programm angeschaut, da erkennt er die länge wunderbar, --> JMStudio


----------



## na-oma (6. Jan 2006)

der Hexwert des Time-Objekts Time@15c7850 ist nur der Klassenname zusammen mit einem (Hex)Wert, den man als Speicheradresse des Time-Objektes bezeichnen könnte.
Er sagt nichts darüber aus, ob die Zeit ermittelt werden konnte oder nicht, bzw. welcher Wert in der Time steht.

Zum Eigentlichen Problem kann ich nix beitragen, mir sei verziehen...villeicht machst du fehler beim öffnen oder so. such doch mal nach beispielquelltexten die per jmf dateien öffnen/Länge bestimmen und vergleiche. bzw. schau ob sie deine dateien richtig "messen"


----------



## susa. (6. Jan 2006)

Hast du mal versucht, anders zu casten?! Nicht mit der toString-Methode (z.B. String.valueOf(zahl))?! Dann dürfteste zumindest nicht mehr die Speicheradresse angezeigt bekommen, sondern die Zahl, die drauf liegt.


----------



## Murray (6. Jan 2006)

murphy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> hmmmm, und warum liefert
> Time timeInSeconds = player.getDuration(); --> javax.media.Time@15c7850
> 
> mir einen hexwert zurück?



Das liefert keinen (sinnvollen) Hex-Wert, sondern ein Object vom Typ javax.media.Time. Diese Klasse überschreibt offenbar nicht die (von Objekt geerbte) Methode toString(), so dass hier die Default-Implemtierung zum Tragen kommt, die - wie na-oma geschrieben hat - nichts über die eigentlichen Inhalte aussagt. Aus diesem String kann (auch nicht durch irgendwelche Casts) keine weitere Information abgeleitet werden.

Die eigentlichen Informationen bekommt man durch durch das API von javax.media.Time, also z.B. getNanoseconds() oder getSeconds().

Laut Dokumentation ist es nicht für alle Typen möglich, die Länge vorab zu ermitteln; z.B. für Live-Streaming ist das ja auch prinzipiell unmöglich. Wenn es aber für diesen Medientyp mit anderen Programmen geht, dann sollte das ja keine Beschränkung des Media-Frameworks sein.


----------



## susa. (6. Jan 2006)

Ups, hast recht. Hatte auch mal so ein Problem, und es gab ne übelst einfache Lösung dazu. Dachte, das war das mit dem casten, wars aber nicht. Man möge mir verzeihen, is ja noch früh am Morgen


----------



## Murray (6. Jan 2006)

Ein Player-Objekt muss initial nicht viel von der Datei wissen. Die notwendigen Informationen werden erst dann ausgelesen, wenn sie benötigt werden (also z.B. direkt vor dem Abspielen). Man muss den Player aber nicht unbedingt starten, damit diese Daten gelesen werden; es gibt dazu die Prefetch-Funktion. Dabei ist aber zu beachten, dass Funktionen wie start() und prefetch() sofort zurückkehren und die eigentliche Arbeit asynchron, also in getrennten Threads, erledigen. Um zu erkennen, ob der Player "soweit ist", muss man seinen State prüfen und ggfs. warten.

Bsp:
	
	
	
	





```
import java.net.URL;
import javax.media.*;

public class MediaTest {

	public static void main( String[] args) {
	
		String fn = (args.length > 0) ? args[0] : "c:\\windows\\media\\chimes.wav";

		try {
			Player pl = Manager.createPlayer( new URL( "file://" + fn));
			
			//--- a "fresh" player is not likely to carry much information about the media
			System.out.println( "Time (initial):    " + getTimeStr( pl.getDuration()));
			
			//--- prefetching aquires media-information, but does not start the player yet
			pl.prefetch(); //--- returns immediately; we have to wait for the player to get into Prefetching-state
			while ( pl.getState() != Controller.Prefetching) Thread.sleep( 100);
			
			//--- by now the player should carry the information we need
			System.out.println( "Time (prefetched): " + getTimeStr( pl.getDuration()));
			
			pl.deallocate();
		} catch (Exception e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
		}
		
		System.exit(0);
	}
	
	protected static String getTimeStr( Time t) {
		return t.equals( Duration.DURATION_UNKNOWN) ? "unknown" : (Math.round( t.getSeconds()*10)/10.0 + " secs");
	}
}
```

Edit: typo im Kommentar


----------



## murphy (6. Jan 2006)

thx,

werds nachher mal wenn ich zuhause bin gleich mal ausprobieren, bin gespannt ob es klappt   

ich dank euch für eure hilfe

greetz
murphy


----------



## murphy (6. Jan 2006)

hmm, leider klappt der code auch nicht:

Fehlermeldung:
Time (initial):    unknown
Error: Unable to realize com.sun.media.amovie.AMController@197d257

jetzt hab ich garkeine hoffnung mehr 

murphy

edit:
sorry wegen dem doppelposting


----------



## Murray (6. Jan 2006)

Ich bin kein JMF-Experte, aber ich meine, dass solche Fehlermeldungen u.a. kommen, wenn die Datei beschädigt ist, oder wenn es sich um einen von JMF nicht unterstützten Media-Type handelt. Hast Du es mal mit einer garantiert unterstützten Datei (z.B. *.wav) versucht? Wenn auch das nicht klappt (bei mir funktionierte das Bsp), dann stimmt möglicherweise etwas mit Deiner JMF-Installation nicht.


----------

